# Questions for the tube amp owners



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

1. Where do you get your tubes from? Do you try to get NOS and pay a premium or just what ever makes it work?

My self I'm trying to get the best NOS rectifier tube to replace the stock one in my Dr Z. Also looking for sources for good NOS tubes for the power and preamp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> 1. Where do you get your tubes from?


http://thetubestore.com/ -- he's in Hamilton.



> Do you try to get NOS and pay a premium or just what ever makes it work?


I've been playing around with various preamp and EL34s in my Koch. Right now I'm using EHX 12AX7s in the preamp. A Mesa 12AX7 in the rectifier slot because it's what I had on hand when my other recitifier tube bit it. Shuguang's in the power amp.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep. That's about it, some would argue about the tonal differences, but certainly less mechanical noise, and better reliability if your source is good. I think they're worth it, I've had a lot of failures over the years with the Chinese and Russian ones. 

PM nitehawk55 here on the forum he often has choice NOS GZ34's and is a stand up guy, 100-120 is the going rate.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

And I agree about the tube store in Hamilton, good service. Just make sure that you test them right away, they will refund you for dead tubes. What tubes are you looking for? Is there anything you'd like to change from a tone standpoint?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm looking to change the rectifier tube out purely for reliability and will put the stock one aside for spare. If I get a better tone because of it then bonus. The tube store has no NOS rectifiers so I'll most likely go to KCA. Also I'm looking to order NOS JAN Philips EL84/6BQ5 (Matched Pair/Quartet). On the KCA website it list these el84s as being a great match for Dr Z amps. The rectifier tube is strictly to put a more reliable tube in there and maybe enhance the feel of the amp a little and I will be researching better power and preamp tubes as well. I think those JAN Phillip tubes will be the ticket but haven't decided for preamp yet.
I will be doing this with my Dr Z Maz 38 head and for a Stangray head that I have on order.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm looking to change the rectifier tube out purely for reliability and will put the stock one aside for spare. If I get a better tone because of it then bonus. The tube store has no NOS rectifiers so I'll most likely go to KCA. Also I'm looking to order NOS JAN Philips EL84/6BQ5 (Matched Pair/Quartet). On the KCA website it list these el84s as being a great match for Dr Z amps. The rectifier tube is strictly to put a more reliable tube in there and maybe enhance the feel of the amp a little and I will be researching better power and preamp tubes as well. I think those JAN Phillip tubes will be the ticket but haven't decided for preamp yet.
> I will be doing this with my Dr Z Maz 38 head and for a Stangray head that I have on order.



I've dealt with KCA a couple of times over the years and they are a solid company. I've gotten a lot of stuff from Lord Valve too, but I don't think he is carrying NOS anymore.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I use the tubestore.com too
EH preamp tubes, JJ powertubes. works for me.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

The Tube Center for NOS and one of my wholesalers for NNS and ESRC on fleabay for those impossible-to-find numbers.

Going to try the Tubestore one day, but Tube Center Jack usually gives me uber deals :wink:


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

I always (80% of the time) deal with Bob at www.eurotubes.com. His site as lots of good info and he knows what hes talking about. And Doug at www.dougstubes.com, same thing here. Both places always hand pick the tubes I need and I NEVER got one that wasnt good.

Both places have great service, FAST shipping, always ready to help out with any kind of questions you might have (nOOb or experianced). Difference between the two A) Bob only sells JJ tubes (my fav) and B) Doug deals with all sorts.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i either get mine here, like iaresee-
http://thetubestore.com
they are in central hamilton, and are cool if i just walk in and ask for stuff, 
or i rape another amp for it.:smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

most of what I use is either NOS or older used tubes. I get alot from going to auction sales in small towns (old radios, pa's etc show up all the time), stopping in at old tv repair shops in rural areas etc. When I get new I shop around for a good deal, sometimes online sometimes not.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I buy new tubes at Mother's Music.

I also have a guy that I have b ought fom on ebay that is good for getting me good NOS stuff though I dont think NOS tubes are really needed. I just want my amps to work properly....I can make anything work.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 for the tubes store! really good service and fast shipping!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i've only bought tubes once, i bought a KT77 full retube kit from eurotubes.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I buy my tubes from either Long & Mcquade or Mothers Music. 

Non of my amps require rectifier tubes.

I would like to try some KT77's like Budda mentioned though. Those would need to be orderd though. Nobody carries them in my city.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Got my JJ's from this guy on ebay:
http://myworld.ebay.com/bnb_tubes


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Here is what I have to offer.

No matter who made the tube or when the tube was made if the price is right and the tube is working well and most importantly gives you the tone you seek then by all means use that tube.

I know that what I just said can be percieved as very little help but just think about it for a moment...

RARE N.O.S. Mullard KT88 in perfect working order and condition. Never used... tested OK 8 tubes available. You could expect to pay top dollar for a tube of this description.
If you can afford the price and for arguments sake lets say it's $100 per tube.

A little info on the tube.... EVERYONE SAYS MULLARDS ARE THE BEST TONALLY AND BUILD QUALITY WISE.

Here is what may happen... you spend $500 getting them shipped to your door. The $$$ is not an issue. The tubes arrive and on inspection the stems show now insertion marks. They are indeed never used. Test dokumentation is supplied and prooves the tubes have been tested OK by a reliable vendor.

You have the tubes installed by a qualified and highly recommended tek.
You ge tyour amp back and light it up only to find that what these tubes have done to your tone is not to your liking... let's just say you percieve the tone as "too aggressive".
The $$$ factor was no big deal until you got less that satifactory results.

You buy a used set of Svetlana KT88's for $50 that you found on Kijiji. You almost turned them down because you have not heard the greatest things about the brand.
$50 was right in you budget. You install them yourself. You not really sure how to bias the tubes. you go online to seek advice. You get them installed after blowing two fuses you feel that the bias is close enough. You fire that amp up and it's PFM!

Both these stories could go either way. The Mullard's could have been the holy grail of tubes and the best tone you ever heard pouring from your fingertips. The Svetlana's could have turned out to have one dead tube in the batch for which there is no refund. Afteral there was never any testing mentioned.

There are several ways things can go... bottom line and the point to what I'm rambling on about is.

Who cares what everyone else says, who cares where, when and by whom the tubes were made. Obtain what you can afford and make sure you have you ass covered in case something goes wrong. Afteral you may need to recover your money. Give it a try and if it aint right itaint right. The reasons don't matter chalk it up to experience and move on.

There are awsome Chinese tubes out there... there are shit Mullard's out there ( all be it few and far between but i stumbled upon one in a quad set of EL34 I paid $400 for... yes I had my money refunded ).

I'm not saying to not pay heed to what others are saying and surely I'm not saying you should spend top $$$ on stuff becuse that it's the best either. 

Tubes are very subjective and inconsistant at times tonally. Build quality can be inconsistant aswell as performance. JJ tubes make incredible tubes for a modern manufacturer. They still have bad production lots though. So expect the worse and the best from any tube you buy.

If you can afford N.O.S from the big names don't hesitate to pull the trigger... you will most likely be very happy. Dont listen to the nay sayers who personally hate modern manufaturers. That is likely a status driven bias.
There are tubes being made right now that are on par with the best in thehistory of tube manufacturing.

Long winded but I hope it helps anyone who took the time to read it.

I own over 400 tubes... some date back to the 50's some were made last year.

Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

$400 on tubes? did they come with carrying case, warranty card, and a person to do your laundry?

lol don' mind me..


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> There are awsome Chinese tubes out there... there are shit Mullard's out there...


AMEN!! :food-smiley-004:




> I own over 400 tubes...


You poor guy, why so few? :frown:


Cheers!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

4x12 said:


> I always (80% of the time) deal with Bob at www.eurotubes.com. His site as lots of good info and he knows what hes talking about. And Doug at www.dougstubes.com, same thing here. Both places always hand pick the tubes I need and I NEVER got one that wasnt good.
> 
> Both places have great service, FAST shipping, always ready to help out with any kind of questions you might have (nOOb or experianced). Difference between the two A) Bob only sells JJ tubes (my fav) and B) Doug deals with all sorts.


I didn't have a particularly good experience in dealing with the guys at eurotubes.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> $400 on tubes? did they come with carrying case, warranty card, and a person to do your laundry?





> You poor guy, why so few?


The reality of it is this. The tube market is like any other market. ESpecially a collectable or vintage market. Demand drives the price. There are boutique amp builders who have "Mullard Upgrades" that will cost you upwards of $800.
In other words they will fill thier amps with hand selected NOS Mullard"s instead of some other current day standard brand for another $800. And there are ppl out there that will pay the price just to say I've got MULLARDS.

I have never paid that for any tube. I got my Mullards thru a gent I met locally who was an X military tek then independant Electronics Tek. He is retired now and sold off 20 000 tubes. I bought a bulk batch of just over 400 tubes plus I bought up about three pick up loads of non working military eqipment. I went thru it all and extracted the tubes. That put me at around the 525 mark for tube quantity.

I then had all the tubes tested and disposed of any failed tubes. That put at about the 500 mark. I sold several tubes that were not compatable with the gear I use. That left me with around 400.
I own maybe 25 current production tubes. Current meaning the last 8-10 years. 

All the tubes I bought from the Local gent were from around 56 and 65. All military stuff is well documented.
I recently spoke to him and I made a deal to purchase another 100 or so tubes and hopefully his tube tester. In the past I also bought a scope and freq gen from him. Not to mention all the components I have purchased from him.

Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's pretty badass.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> I didn't have a particularly good experience in dealing with the guys at eurotubes.


I'd have a hard time buying from someone who says using an Integrated quad set of tubes for a PV 5150 without having to modify is safe to do...


----------

